# A gun cleaning kit has enough???



## alex ramsey (Oct 1, 2017)

http://thebigdeer.com/the-best-gun-cleaning-kit-2017/

Is there a gun cleaning kit that has it all? Be able to clean from a .17 HMR Rifle to a shotgun?

Everything in a nice, durable case?

Please recommend where I can get one. Thanks!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Welcome to the site, Alex.

Otis makes a fine kit such as you've described and is used by our military personnel (and me). There are no typical cleaning rods but rather cables that are pulled from the breech end of firearms - best way to clean. The only trouble I have ever had with it was my fault when I used a patch that was too large for a .22 bore and broke the brass patch puller in the bore. That put me out of business until I could get a rod and push it out. Otis replaced the piece at no charge.

The kit has quality solvent and lube. Also, Otis has less expensive and smaller kits available. Attached is a link to the kit:

https://www.natchezss.com/otis-elite-cleaning-system.html


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have that kit it is awesome. cleans everything I shoot from .20cal to .44 from black powder to shotgun to rifle to handgun. I have this one, thanks to my BIL

http://www.otistec.com/pc_product_detail.asp?key=42C53F70C0A941A2B942452A4E83C9CF

The small round kit is big enough to carry in my pack when in the field


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

I use an Otis. It has everything I need and is not bulky with cleaning rods. Patch and pull , breach to bore, is the way to go.


----------

